# Ô dù cầm tay gấp 2 là gì?



## odunguyenphat (3/3/21)

Một trong những loại ô dù được người sử dụng thích thú lựa chọn tiêu dùng trong đời sống và trong kinh doanh hiện nay là gấp 2. *Ô dù cầm tay gấp 2* sẽ là một sự chọn lọc tốt nhất dành cho tất cả người tiêu dùng đang cần tìm một loại ô dù phục vụ được các tiêu chí: Sang Trọng – chắc – giá thấp. Những chia sẽ thông điệp về cấu trúc, kiểu dáng, chi phí sản xuất như thế nào mà lại luôn được mọi người thích thú lựa chọn nhiều hiện tại như vậy.




*Cấu trúc của ô dù cầm tay gấp 2:*
*Ô dù cầm tay gấp 2* thường được người sử dụng liên hệ với tên gọi tắt với những tên khác như: *dù gấp 2, dù gập 2, dù gấp khúc 2 lần*, …. Ô dù được sản xuất với 2 loại tức là bán kính 60cm và phân phối kính 70cm, tuy *kích thước ô dù cầm tay gấp 2* khác nhau nhưng vai trò và chất liệu vẫn bảo đảm được hiệu quả cao. Với loại gấp 2 này còn có cấu trúc mà không phải người sử dụng nào cũng có thể biết, cụ thể như sau:

80% thành phẩm là sắt sắt xi, giúp tạo được sự bền sau nhiều năm sử dụng.
Chất liệu vải Polyester 190T bền bỉ giúp chống tia UV cực tốt, màu sắc đa dạng tạo được sự nổi bật giữa chốn đông người.
Thanh kèo poly giúp việc sử dụng không lo sợ hư hỏng khi gặp gió giật hay mưa rào
Tay cầm sang trọng với chất liệu nhựa, mút và gỗ giúp tạo được cảm giác thoải mái dễ cằm nắm khi sử dụng.
Kích thước rộng có thể che nắng mưa 2 người cùng lúc.
*Hình dáng ô dù cầm tay gấp 2 hiện nay:*

Dù gấp 2 R60cm: Là loại chiếc có cấu trúc dễ dàng và dễ dàng mang theo bên mình có khả năng che nắng mưa rất tốt. Chất liệu khung kèo sắt, cán nhựa, cán mút cao cấp là loại sử chọn lọc để sản xuất chủ yếu.
Dù gấp 2 R70cm: Là loại mẫu cũng như 60cm nhưng lại có cung cấp kính lớn hơn xíu là 70cm, loại cán sử dụng là cán gỗ nhưng không giống như loại dù gỗ nhé! Vì đây có khung kèo là sắt. Tán dù rộng có thể che nắng 2 người cùng 1 lúc, tuy vây nhưng mức giá cũng không có cao hơn loại 60cm là bao nhiêu.
Lưu ý: Dù cầm tay gấp 2 sẽ có giá sự chênh lệch làm theo loại kích thước và nhu cầu của khách hàng sẽ có mức giá cụ thể hoặc có thể liên hệ ngay 0364 234 741 ( Mr. Hưng ) để được hỗ trợ báo giá. Sự cạnh tranh về giá cả cũng ngay một căng thẳng nhưng để có mức giá tốt và sở hữu chất lượng cao cho từng sản phẩm ô dù gấp 2 theo nhu cầu của mình thì xưởng trực tiếp Hưng Thịnh sẽ giúp bạn tận tình.
*Giá ô dù cầm tay gấp 2 như thế nào?*
Tùy thuộc vào mục đích và kích thước người tiêu dùng lựa chọn thì mức giá sẽ có phần chênh lệch. Hiện nay, *giá ô dù cầm tay gấp 2* trên thị trường giao động từ 68.000đ – 73.000đ dành cho loại bán kính 60 cm, đối với loại cung cấp kính 70 cm thì sẽ có giá giao động từ 69.000đ – 79.000đ, phần mức giá còn thay đổi nếu được yêu cầu in ấn thương hiệu lên ô dù. Để sở hữu tư vấn cụ thể và báo giá thông số về từng loại kích thước, khách hàng vẫn có thể gọi những xưởng ô dù trực tiếp để sở hữu mức giá cạnh tranh.
*Đơn vị làm ra ô dù gấp 2 ở TPHCM:*
Bạn đang có nhu cầu kiếm tìm đơn vị design và sản xuất ô dù cầm tay gấp 2 tại TPHCM để gửi gấm mong muốn của mình thì hãy liên hệ ngay đến với xưởng ô dù Hưng Thịnh, một đơn vị uy tín có nhiều kinh nghiệm cao chuyên nhiệt tình đáp ứng khách hàng từ đơn giản mang đến phức tạp một cách tận tình và nhất là mức giá gốc.
Là một xưởng có 6 năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực ô dù, Hưng Thịnh của chúng tôi đã thực hiện phân phối ô dù cho rất nhiều khách hàng không chỉ trong nước mà còn cả nước ngoài. Cũng chính vì sự chuyên nghiệp và chuyên tâm trong thiết kế và làm ra ô dù, do vậy nhiều năm qua khách hàng luôn cảm nhận an tâm và tín nhiệm xưởng của chúng tôi mỗi khi có yêu cầu sử dụng.




*Với những lý do trên thì Hưng Thịnh của chúng tôi tự tinh sẽ là địa điểm hoàn hảo nhất hôm nay để có thể giúp người sử dụng có được những sản phẩm ô dù đảm bảo chất lượng cao với mức giá cạnh tranh. Nếu có tiêu dùng và mong muốn mua được những sản phẩm ô dù cầm gấp 2 giá rẻ phù hợp với ngân sách tiêu dùng cùng chất lượng cao thì hài lòng gọi trực tiếp với chúng tôi để được tư vấn và triển khai mong muốn nhanh chóng.*
Thông tin liên hệ
Địa chỉ : 74 Hà Thị Khiêm, Phường Trung Mỹ Tây, Quận 12
Hotline : *097 6060 324 ( Mr. Đông )*
Website: *#1 Xưởng Sản Xuất Ô Dù Cầm Tay Giá Rẻ Tại TPHCM*
Email : nguyenthanhdong05@gmail.com


----------

